# Edge Zero II is driving me insane!



## Fenceclimber (Jul 24, 2014)

So yeah, I recorded a few parts of a song last night and played my guitar for a couple of hours and it needed retuning, whenever I retune or tune a floyd rose style bridge with the fine tuners I go from the outer strings to the inner strings to keep the string tension somewhat balanced. My problem is now that the all go flat, all of them, I tune my low B (or A# which is my tuning) and when I've tuned all the other strings my lowest string is either tuned to A or somewhere between A and A#. 

I tried ''overtuning'' and componsating for the added string tension with each string getting tuned but I need surgical presicion to get it right and there is no way I can to that with my polytune, I.E I can't overtune each string the same ammount as the previous one beacuse every tiny difference needs to be done one everystring and my tuner isn't accurate enough for that. I would need to tune everything to B standard and hope that it goes flat to A# but that makes the bridge rise a bit.


At this point I'm thinking of just blocking it, it is a shame because when it works, it works great. 

Are there any do's and dont's that I need to beaware of? I've had a couple of floyd/edge equipped guitars and I've never had this problem to this extent.

It's currently 3AM here and I've been at this since 11PM last night so I'm sorry for any spelling errors.

Thanks!


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 24, 2014)

Do you have one with the ZPS3 stabilizing system or standard spring & claw setup?


----------



## Nag (Jul 24, 2014)

congrats, you've just discovered that the Edge Zero II is a piece of you-know-what.

I hate this thing.

first off, rather tune from low to high, make sure you stretched all the strings out (helps a LOT) and also check that the correct part of the baseplate is parallel to the body, the edge zero isn't built like a normal floyd. if you do all of this and problem persists, I might wanna ask for pictures.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jul 24, 2014)

It's a standard spring & claw system, the base plate is level to the body as it was when I got it from my tech, it might be tilted down a tad but I guess that is to be expected when all the strings are flat. The strings are stretched and they aren't that old. Another problem is that the strings are still flat after I've attemped to retune them a couple of times and that leaves me no more room on the fine tuners, when i finally get the lower strings some what in tune the bridge starts to rise, I can't win lol.


----------



## trem licking (Jul 24, 2014)

just unlock the nut, reset fine tuners to middle of travel and tune with the tuners again. double check to make sure the strings are indeed stretched by yanking on them with your picking hand while simultaneously holding down the string to the neck with your fretting hand a few frets away up and down the neck. keep doing this and retuning until the string no longer changes tune. floyds are initially a pain but they sure are great when all done. also put some chapstick on the post/knife edges... will make it perform even better and possibly slow wear


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks, I tried doing that and it worked better but there were still some problems when I locked the locking nuts down. I've blocked it one way now, as a final solution , so that the trem can't rise and I'm starting to think that it might be my strings that are worn out, they are about 5-6 weeks old and I've played the guitar quite extensively these last couple of weeks. I'll try with a new set of strings and if that doesn't work I'll block it.


----------



## Orzech (Jul 25, 2014)

Fenceclimber said:


> I'm starting to think that it might be my strings that are worn out, they are about 5-6 weeks old and I've played the guitar quite extensively these last couple of weeks



That's unlikely... This is quite frequent problem those bridges. Maybe you'll consinder adding a tremsetter?


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm willing to try everything to have a reliable guitar, I'll read up on tremsetters and keep the guitar blocked for now. Such a shame, my Edge Zero II with the ZPS3 works much better, almost as if the bridge and the system were designed in conjunction with each other.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 25, 2014)

I think they sorta were, actually. I thought ALL the ZR-type bridges were based on the design utilizing that sexy ZPSystem. :/


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 26, 2014)

Since you've got a standard spring & claw system, look into the WD tremolo stabilizer.

Tremolo Stabilizers

WD Music TS-1 Tremolo Stabilizer | Musician's Friend







In my guitars (one pictured above), I insert the trem stabilizer into the middle spring. This keeps a set distance between the block & claw. In dives, it feels like a dive-only setup and returns to zero. The bridge can be pulled up, but has a much stiffer feel than a fully floating trem setup.

Anyhow, that's as stable as I have gotten a double-locking system to be. The ZPS3 system is a close second, but has less of a stiff feel.


----------



## bluffalo (Jul 26, 2014)

Simple solution. Back your spring claw back a long way, so the springs are doing nothing. Block your trem and tune your guitar so that the trem is at the correct angle when the guitar is in perfect tune. Lock your nut. Fine tune. Take the block out, and your strings will go really flat and out of tune (because the strings are pulling the term angle forward)
Now the crucial part!
Tune your guitar with nothing but a screwdriver by tightening your spring claw. When you get close to perfect tune, an 8th of a turn is a big adjustment.

Enjoy


----------

